# WetSounds Stealth Ultra or Power Bass Sound Bar



## aggies01

Going to be buying a sound bar for my ranger in the next week. I'm leaning towards the Westsounds Stealth Ultra 10 but have heard some recommend PowerBass. 

I wanted to see if there was any preference from y'all on here?

Thanks


----------



## texastkikker

I have the wet sounds stealth 6 on my ranger......pretty easy install and sounds great.....I mounted mine on the forward roll bar facing backwards......that thing hurts when you hit the corner of it on your head!!!!


brother has one on his bay boat.


cant tell you anything about the other brand.


----------



## tommy261

*Stealth 10*

I have a stealth 10 and would highly recommend this speaker....very loud and clear....wide open throttle I can hear it perfect...


----------



## Sgrem

tommy261 said:


> I have a stealth 10 and would highly recommend this speaker....very loud and clear....wide open throttle I can hear it perfect...


X2
I got mine after being in Tommys boat and hearing his.


----------



## yellowskeeter

I have a wetsounds 10 and like it. I also supply the hifonics Zeus that I really like, powerbass and the new jbl as well. I like the sound and built in lighting of the hifonics better than my wetsounds , and the big powerbass is really strong. I ran the Zeus for a couple years with 0 issues and my wetsounds so far is 3 years and accounting. I will be adding either the the new jbl or the powerbass next week to my PINS fishing trailer to test out as well. Hit me up if you need one.

Customizing one sled at a time 
Mobile Marine audio and electronics 
832-726-5513
www.yellowskeeter.com


----------



## aggies01

Skeeter,
I can't find any info for a Hifonics Zeus. Is it the Thor you're talking about or is Hifonics coming out with a new sound bar called the Zeus?



THanks for all the responses.


----------

